# Booming Job market



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I have heard the the job market is booming in the industrial areas. How accurate is this information. Can anyone tell me what other job areas are strong.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've read that there is a shortage of engineers, for one thing. They aren't getting as many new high-tech plants as they used to. I know that Viet Nam is winning some bids. They are getting an Intel facility, I know.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

In all Asian countries where industry is on the increase and the cost of labour is low, there will always be good opportunities for skilled people to find work in these countries - industry is increasing tenfold accross Asia.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The problem is getting a work permit. Like all other countries, you have to bring in a unique skill. That's why teaching ESL works so well. There is no way that most countries can claim to have a lot of native speakers available.


----------



## viziers (Aug 21, 2007)

Some jobs in IT specialist still needed such Mainframe, Oracle, SAP, Cisco, Programers,etc.

And also alot of call centre or hub office still moving to Malaysia, because the cost more cheap compared to Singapore.


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah that`s true malaysia is much cheaper than singapore!!!


----------

